# TARPON



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you guys still seeing alot of tarpon coming through. I was thinking of taking the flats boat out and trying to hook a few. 

thanks Chad.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

On the pier we see 1-2 a day not to good anymore but the huge ones are moving.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

it is starting to slow down for the year


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

saw a woman hook up on a monster tarpon a few days ago on the okaloosa island pier.. biggest one I'veever seen. and on a got'cha too!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

sure that wasnt a skippie? oke


----------

